# a car roared past



## Zareza

Cum s-ar traduce *a car roared past* ?

*to roar* = (especially of a vehicle) move at high speed making a loud prolonged sound 

Nu înțeleg rostul lui *past*. Am întâlnit* flash past* (phrasal verb) = (of time) to go very quickly , dar nu știu dacă ar putea avea vreo legătură...


----------



## farscape

A trecut pe lângă / dincolo de (he's past the point of  safe return / no return; went past the fork in the road).

Aici past e un adverb (sau adjectiv, she's a past president - vezi nota Zarezei mai jos) și nu un substantiv, care are nevoie de un verb în aceste construcții. A nu se confunda cu verbul to pass ( a roaring car passed by).


----------



## Zareza

Adică traducerea ar fi  *A trecut o mașină zgomotoasă (pe aici). *// *A trecut duduind / huruind o mașină.* ?



farscape said:


> she's a past pre*s*ident


*past *aici nu este adjectiv?


----------



## farscape

În exemplul dumitale  (car roaring past) e adverb. În exemplul meu e adjectiv (fost președinte) după cum bine ai remarcat.


----------



## Zareza

Pentru *roared *ar trebui să deschid alt thread ? 

Adică într-o construcție de 4 cuvinte (în care de fapt primul este un articol, iar ultimele două își schimbă locul între ele în traducere), ...ar trebui să deschid thread separat pentru fiecare dintre cuvintele necunoscute?


----------



## farscape

Site de dicționare... Cauți past în dicționar și găsești și discuțiile din forumuri despre past și nu roaring 🙂

Dacă vrei să știi care ar fi traducerile possible/acceptabile  pentru roaring past, de exemplu, putem discuta aici sau în Language Lab.


----------



## Zareza

I am in the fog. Mai fac o încercare.

Cum s-ar traduce *a car roared past* ? Nu am context. Este un exemplu din dicționar.

Variantele mele de traducere ar fi:


Zareza said:


> *A trecut o mașină zgomotoasă (pe aici). *// *A trecut duduind / huruind o mașină.*


----------



## farscape

Ce zici de: A trecut pe lângă (ce, cine?) o mașină în trombă?


----------



## Zareza

Da, îmi place mult.

Mulțumesc!


----------

